# Help with info on Cladophora aegagropila



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi guys

I'm looking for any, and all info on said plant/algae.


Specifically I'm looking for info on what it consists of.. filaments? What makes it different from other algaes? What makes it grow?

all the..basic stuff.. I have a ton of info on culture, distribution etc, but hardly anything about what the plant really is?

Anyone have any litterature or knowledge they'd like to share?


----------

